# Elementary



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Dr. Watson being a Mets fan, made my night.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Recorded the episode. Hope to watch it later today.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This looks good, mostly because of Lucy Liu, but I'm going to wait and start watching later. Maybe even until the TV season is over, if it gets a 2nd season.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Lucy Liu as Dr. Watson, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle must be spinning in his grave.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Using deductive logic, I have arrived at the conclusion that the title of this thread is misspelled. 

It is "Elementary", my dear Watson.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd be much more interested if it had been the other way around - a brilliant but dysfunctional female Holmes and a loyal male Dr. Watson who struggles to keep up with his smarter mentor.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nick said:


> Using deductive logic, I have arrived at the conclusion that the title of this thread is misspelled.
> 
> It is "Elementary", my dear Watson.


Too bad _Watson_ isn't the Thread Starter.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> This looks good, mostly because of Lucy Liu, but I'm going to wait and start watching later. Maybe even until the TV season is over, if it gets a 2nd season.


She truly was the only reason I would even think of watching, but even she is getting old.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> This looks good, mostly because of Lucy Liu, but I'm going to wait and start watching later. Maybe even until the TV season is over, if it gets a 2nd season.


I was surprise by her performance. It was decent for a change.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

armophob said:


> She truly was the only reason I would even think of watching, but even she is getting old.


Oh, jeez! Give me (and Lucy) a break! Don't even go there -- Lucy is still a _'hot chick'_ and I would welcome her into my life, such as it is.


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

Deductive reasoning reveals this will be a short lived series. I really wanted this one to be over quickly. If I didn't have my attention diverted by two football games I would have turned off the TV at the 15 minute mark. CBS has produced a number of hits in this time slot - this isn't one of them!

Once the initial production run is complete then bye bye!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Watched it, liked it, but something tells me it may not last long.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Watched it last night and loved it.

Jonny has a way of portraying his character that gives it believability and panache.

Lucy does a very good job with her character as well, although I think any competent actress could have done a similar job. Her days as _Ling Woo_ are long gone so my guess is that she was probably cast to draw in an initial audience out of curiosity.

Will it last? I don't know ... but then again, I'm one of those who enjoyed the hell out of _Human Target_ ... and you know where _that_ got me.

I hope it does.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> Oh, jeez! Give me (and Lucy) a break! Don't even go there -- Lucy is still a _'hot chick'_ and I would welcome her into my life, such as it is.


Oh, I still think she is attractive. I am just Lucy Lui'ed out. Between her and Grace Park, can a guy get a new Asian chick actress.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Oh, I still think she is attractive. I am just Lucy Lui'ed out. Between her and Grace Park, can a guy get a new Asian chick actress.


We need Kelly Hu back on TV.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Will give it a chance but it seemed to me like Monk, psych, mentalist and perception all rolled into one but on super fast forward.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Will give it a chance but it seemed to me like Monk, psych, mentalist and perception all rolled into one but on super fast forward.


Watched it tonight and was pleasantly surprised, it was better than I expected. But as CJ notes, it's so similar to many other current shows that people may not stay interested. Besides, CBS needs to come up with a drama that's different than CSI/NCIS, etc, etc. After awhile, they all start to sound the same.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I am a big fan of the BBC show Sherlock. It's only run about 6 episodes so far but is, as the Brits say, Brilliant.

As in Elementary, Sherlock has a manic type personality with the underlying addiction. Watson is a messed up Doctor with issues but is deep down stable and tough.

Elementary seems to be concentrating a bit on Watson rather than Holmes. 

I liked Elementary, but it is only about half as good as BBCs Sherlock. ...and how can Sherlock NOT live on 221B Baker Street?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For _Elementary _to succeed, IMHO, we'll need a good "back story" villain, like _Mentalist _has with Jane vs. Red John. I guess Moriarty's the obvious choice, if they can work him into the story.



dmspen said:


> I am a big fan of the BBC show Sherlock. It's only run about 6 episodes so far but is, as the Brits say, Brilliant.


+1. I pretty much have all the Sherlocks on DVD, dating back to Ronald Howard and Basil Rathbone. Up until now, the Granada series with Jeremy Brett has been my favorite, but Cumberbatch is giving him a run for the money. And the show's writers have done a masterful job bringing him into the 21st century. I'm really enjoying those.

OT, but PBS's _Masterpiece Mystery_ is really an embarrassment of riches, IMHO. Morse, Lewis, Wallander, Foyle, Holmes, Poirot, Marple. I think I look forward to those as much (or more) as anything else I watch on TV.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> For _OT, but PBS's Masterpiece Mystery is really an embarrassment of riches, IMHO. Morse, Lewis, Wallander, Foyle, Holmes, Poirot, Marple. I think I look forward to those as much (or more) as anything else I watch on TV._


_

Every one a winner. Other great British shows are MI-5 and Frost. I have watched all that is available on Netflix and I am in total withdrawal. Wallander is a real winner in my book.

The biggest question I have is could Elementary sustain a large audience without the Sherlock and Watson names. I think they are betting that this gives the show instant credibility._


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> OT, but PBS's _Masterpiece Mystery_ is really an embarrassment of riches, IMHO. Morse, Lewis, Wallander, Foyle, Holmes, Poirot, Marple. I think I look forward to those as much (or more) as anything else I watch on TV.


On the OT front, PBS edits Masterpiece Mystery and cuts scenes, so when possible, go to Netflix or get the DVDs!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Dr. Watson being *a Mets fan*, made my night.


I thought that both of the main characters were supposed to be very smart people. What happened? :lol:

All kidding aside...this could be a good "keeper" show.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Me and Mrs. R really liked it. The Mets fan bit at the end made me giggle...because I...


am one. Sigh.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> Will give it a chance but it seemed to me like Monk, psych, mentalist and perception all rolled into one but on super fast forward.


+1

Given the number of those better shows, this one adds almost nothing more to the mix. I was quit unimpressed, especially since Watson found the clue that solved the mystery. I don't recall that ever happening in the Doyle books.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Come on, really how hard is it to deduce that the Mets will lose???


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Come on, really how hard is it to deduce that the Mets will lose???


!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> Come on, really how hard is it to deduce that the Mets will lose???


Elementary indeed. :lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought episode 2 was better than the pilot, with the mystery more Holmes-like. The only weak point was the forced and clumsy scene at the AA meeting.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh come on, the histrionic scene in the hospital room was worse than the one at the AA meeting.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

cj9788 said:


> Will give it a chance but it seemed to me like Monk, psych, mentalist and perception all rolled into one but on super fast forward.


+1

Wife and I had the same conclusion at first commercial.

Still, we'll stick with it for a while and see where it goes. Series usually take at least four or five episodes to get a good read.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*CBS Gives Full Season Orders to Television's #1 and #2 New Series - "Vegas" and "Elementary"*

SOURCE


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> *CBS Gives Full Season Orders to Television's #1 and #2 New Series - "Vegas" and "Elementary"*
> 
> SOURCE


From that one would have to deduce that some of the naysayers here must have very sore &&&holes, from having to pull so much stuff that huge out of them.

First, I like both shows very much and for a number of reasons. I am hardly surprised by the pickups.

Second, all TV is derivative, with the possible exceptions of _Star Trek _and _Fringe_. Get over it. There isn't a cop procedural or private detective show, book, or movie out there that doesn't owe something to Arthur Conan Doyle, just like there isn't a building built today that doesn't owe something to Frank Lloyd Wright.

_Elementary _is highly derivative, by definition. How could it not be? I think we all knew that going in. It takes balls to even attempt this. They pulled it off in spite of all of that. Period.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not the least surprised about Elementary. It has had consistently high ratings, despite as TomCat has said, being derivative.  But Vegas, which I actually like MORE than Elementary has been getting relatively poor ratings and sources like TVBYTHENUMBERS had is listed as likely to be cancelled. I am surprised that it was given the full season, pleasantly surprised.

I assumed The Mob Doctor was done for, but I was wrong about that too. Not doing too well with my predictions this year I guess. Beauty and the Beast was on my cancellation list too.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomCat said:


> From that one would have to deduce that some of the naysayers here must have very sore &&&holes, from having to pull so much stuff that huge out of them.
> 
> First, I like both shows very much and for a number of reasons. I am hardly surprised by the pickups.
> 
> ...


I watch Elementary a lot, but other than being named Holmes, speaking with a British accent and saying things like "...elementary my dear Watson...", I think the derivations stop there. Any crime investigator worth his/her salt can "deduce" the details of a crime. I love what Mr. Doyle did with his character, but that didn't give him exclusive rights to common sense or to the powers of observation.

I would also think we owe just a little bit more to Mr. Carnegie than we do Mr. Wright when it comes to buildings.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I wonder when they will do "Hounds of Baskerville" episode. The attempt to do that story on the BBC show Sherlock was horrid.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> I wonder when they will do "Hounds of Baskerville" episode. The attempt to do that story on the BBC show Sherlock was horrid.


If that happens, then I will have to shake my head and agree with TomCat. :nono2:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

TomCat said:


> From that one would have to deduce that some of the naysayers here must have very sore &&&holes, from having to pull so much stuff that huge out of them.


Just because you enjoy a show and others don't doesn't require the hurling of insults. Yes, ratings for Elementary are good, and I was one of the estimated 10.75 million viewers last Thursday. But from that number you might also deduce that roughly 300 million Americans didn't bother to watch.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Henry said:


> I watch Elementary a lot, but other than being named Holmes, speaking with a British accent and saying things like "...elementary my dear Watson...", I think the derivations stop there...


You watch it a lot, do you? I've seen them all and they have never been so crass as to even approach using that phrase or anything close to it, so it is doubtful that you have any idea what you are talking about. Were they to do that, they would be the first show to actually be "laughed" off of television since _Cop Rock_. This is the same exact reason why _Arrow_, which is based on Green Arrow from DC comics, has never metioned the word "green". No one would dare to be that "on the nose".



> I would also think we owe just a little bit more to Mr. Carnegie than we do Mr. Wright when it comes to buildings.


 Actually we owe more to the Greeks than either of these, but I'm a little startled that the name Carnegie was mentioned. The two most famous Carnegies, Andrew and Dale, were an industrialist/philathropist and a public speaking guru. Neither of them seem to have ever drawn a blueprint or conceptualized a building, and neither is known for architecture. Both may be seminally influential, but not in anything connected to architecture, other than Carnegie Mellon has one of the premiere Architecture Schools. But lots of prestigious Ivy League schools have respected architecture divisions, and that is just one division of Carnegie Mellon.

But assuming that the mind of Andrew Carnegie was seminally influential to architecture is like assuming that the mind of Mitt Romney is seminally influential to car elevators. Just like the only connection Mitt Romney has to car elevators is that he bought one, Carnegie's connection to architecture is that he had a gazillion bucks and seeded this venture financially, as well as libraries, museums (some with impressive architecture collections) and loads of other things.

Architecture is a footnote in his career, and not directly and only by default. He was not one, and those who finance schools are not necessarily, and not at all in this case, seminally influential in the courses or students, or their creations, that arise from their philanthropy.

FLW, on the other hand, has been studied extensively by every architect born since he died in 1959, and is covered extensively in every architecture program in the world including the one at Carnegie Mellon. His structures have influenced every architect born in the last 100 years, and either directly or indirectly, every building built in the last 75. Rather than simply give money to schools and libraries he possessed the mind that came up with all of the now-standard ways of doing things. Other than being famous, there is not much at all that both men had in common, and it seems pretty much a stretch to compare them to each other directly in FLW's wheelhouse.

FLW was as much of a genius as you can ever find, and he makes Steve Jobs look like a piker by comparison. Carnegie was simply the bank. It does not require genius or an ability to be seminally influential if your outstanding attributes are that you are simply rich and lucky.

Maybe I was sick that school day, or asleep, but if not Andrew Carnegie I have no earthly idea what Carnegie you are talking about. If we were playing _Password _and the clue was "architect", what would your answer be? Carnegie? or FLW? Maybe that goes back to the original problem pointed out above in my response to the first quote.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomCat said:


> You watch it a lot, do you? I've seen them all and they have never been so crass as to even approach using that phrase or anything close to it, so it is doubtful that you have any idea what you are talking about. Were they to do that, they would be the first show to actually be "laughed" off of television since _Cop Rock_. This is the same exact reason why _Arrow_, which is based on Green Arrow from DC comics, has never metioned the word "green". No one would dare to be that "on the nose".
> 
> Actually we owe more to the Greeks than either of these, but I'm a little startled that the name Carnegie was mentioned. The two most famous Carnegies, Andrew and Dale, were an industrialist/philathropist and a public speaking guru. Neither of them seem to have ever drawn a blueprint or conceptualized a building, and neither is known for architecture. Both may be seminally influential, but not in anything connected to architecture, other than Carnegie Mellon has one of the premiere Architecture Schools. But lots of prestigious Ivy League schools have respected architecture divisions, and that is just one division of Carnegie Mellon.
> 
> ...


Actually, Sherlock never said "Elementary, my dear Watson" either. 

OTOH, Andrew Carnegie built the steel industry. Mr. Wright would be hard pressed to construct a cantilever without it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Henry" said:


> Actually, Sherlock never said "Elementary, my dear Watson" either.
> 
> OTOH, Andrew Carnegie built the steel industry. Mr. Wright would be hard pressed to construct a cantilever without it.


However Holmes did say
"Elementary" and "... my dear Watson" in "The Crooked Man". William Gillette first uttered the now famous quote in the play he wrote and starred in as Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> However Holmes did say
> "Elementary" and "... my dear Watson" in "The Crooked Man". William Gillette first uttered the now famous quote in the play he wrote and starred in as Sherlock Holmes.


Yes he did, BP, but Conan Doyle never wrote it as such. I'm thinking that a radio series some decades ago (the 30s?) planted the catchy version that we mistakenly attribute to him today.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Henry said:


> Yes he did, BP, but Conan Doyle never wrote it as such. I'm thinking that a radio series some decades ago (the 30s?) planted the catchy version that we mistakenly attribute to him today.


Consulting my box set "The Annotated Sherlock Holmes" by William S. Baring-Gould, the Actor William Gillette uttered the line "Oh, this is elementary, my dear Watson in the 1899 play "Sherlock Holmes" in which he wrote and starred in.
In the 1929 movie "The Return of Sherlock Holmes" the line "Elementary, my dear Watson, elementary" was said. Of course there are the few times a variation of these lines appeared in the many Basil Rathbone film interpretations. 
So yes the "Elementary, my dear Watson" did not appear in the canon. Neither did Holmes wear the famous "Deerstalker" even though Sidney Paget did illustrate Holmes wearing one in "Silver Blaze", Watson only describes it as his (Sherlock's) "...ear-flapped travelling-cap...". And so the myths continue.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Btw, in the canon Holmes never smoked a Calabash pipe that is often associated with him. Again it was William Gillette who created that connection. Gillette wanted a pipe which would not interfere with the audience from viewing his face on stage. In the canon Holmes only smoked three types of pipes, none of these were Calabash.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Consulting my box set "The Annotated Sherlock Holmes" by William S. Baring-Gould, the Actor William Gillette uttered the line "Oh, this is elementary, my dear Watson in the 1899 play "Sherlock Holmes" in which he wrote and starred in.
> In the 1929 movie "The Return of Sherlock Holmes" the line "Elementary, my dear Watson, elementary" was said. Of course there are the few times a variation of these lines appeared in the many Basil Rathbone film interpretations.
> So yes the "Elementary, my dear Watson" did not appear in the canon. Neither did Holmes wear the famous "Deerstalker" even though Sidney Paget did illustrate Holmes wearing one in "Silver Blaze", Watson only describes it as his (Sherlock's) "...ear-flapped travelling-cap...". And so the myths continue.


Yes, I agree with that. Perhaps I should have been clearer in that it didn't become the catch phrase it is today until the radio series planted it (sheer repetition, no doubt) into our heads.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Anybody watch last week's episode with the bomb? There were two things that bothered me about the plot:



Spoiler



#1 - Why would she leave the bomb in the wall? If she was able get it IN the wall with no one noticing, she could just as easily removed it. She didn't strike me at the type that would be so callus or psychotic as to leave it there to possibly someone later on.

#2 - His having a video of his hook up with her as a prostitute. Back then she was a nobody. Were we suppose to believe that he hired lots of hookers and taped all his sessions? Sounds a little weird, and waaaay too convenient.



I think Johnny Lee Miller and Lucy Lui are developing a nice rhythm on the show, I just wish the writing was better. None of the plots have surprised me and the twists are all pretty obvious.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The Asian gambling episode was full of obvious holes and things Holmes missed. Embarrassing.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't forget to pad the after the Super Bowl episode!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And add even more time because of the power interruption.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Did what I could remotely. Why can't we do a manual recording with DVR scheduler? Sigh...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't believe they still aired it on the east coast at that late hour. I added 90 minutes. I hope I got it all.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I added 4 hours to Elementary because I was watching The Walking Dead marathon and wouldn't know when the SB would end.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> I can't believe they still aired it on the east coast at that late hour. I added 90 minutes. I hope I got it all.


It will be very close. CBS VOD has Elementary, but delayed by one week. Not sure what CBS.com has.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Elementary_ started 1:10 late, so my 1.5 pad caught it all.

And it was a pretty good episode to boot!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> _Elementary_ started 1:10 late, so my 1.5 pad caught it all.
> 
> And it was a pretty good episode to boot!


+1 to both.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't believe they started the episode here at 10:10pm (prime time here is 7-10). That's crazy. 

Luckily I padded the game by several hours so was able to watch it at the end of my SB recording.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Can't believe they started the episode here at 10:10pm (prime time here is 7-10). That's crazy.


How about starting it after 11PM in NY! :nono2: I hope they re-air it in this time zone, for DVR-less fans of the show. Or folks who didn't pad it properly.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I forgot to pad Elementary. I streamed from CBS last night to my Sony lap top and used Push2TV to my 60". PQ went from very good to tolerable and back again several times but I didn't have to skip commercials. :lol: It's okay on the rare occasions I miss something.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone checked to see if they are going to rerun that episode from Sunday?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

toobs said:


> Has anyone checked to see if they are going to rerun that episode from Sunday?


The full episode is on cbs.com.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Also, CBS on demand (on DirecTV) has the 1/31 episode available, along with the 3 before it. I assume they'll have the 2/3 episode up there in a day or so.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*CBS Renews 18 Primetime Shows for the 2013-2014 Season*



> Freshman hit *"Elementary"* will join 17 other series as part of the Eye's lineup next season.
> 
> . . . .


SOURCE


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, Drucifer!

For the shows that Mrs. Tibber and I watch, there are no real surprises, even about the shows on the bubble at this point. 

I thought we might hear more about NCIS: Red, but that likely is coming in the announcements of new shows. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Good. I do really like this show. This is sort of my "House" replacement for the time being.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Holydoc said:


> Good. I do really like this show. This is sort of my "House" replacement for the time being.


Hear, hear ... +1


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Holydoc said:


> ...This is sort of my "House" replacement for the time being.


I guess I see that. Both have central characters that are annoying as well as brilliant. But it seems to end there.

Whenever I see Watson or the Captain or Detective Bell getting annoyed I find that amusing. Whenever House did something annoying I just wanted to punch him. Holmes does nothing out of meanness, while House was just mean for the sake of being mean, to everybody.

Holmes has a social component that makes him annoying but it stems from his process and is not really meant to be annoying, and which he really does not have all that much control over, while House is just a jackass; unlike Holmes he has the ability to soften the edges of what he does that is annoying, but he choses not to, because, he's just a jackass. He enjoys annoying people and takes perverse pleasure in being annoying, on purpose because he needs to feel superior.

In real life, Holmes would get away with his behavior, but I think House would get accidentally nudged down an elevator shaft.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I guess I see that. Both have central characters that are annoying as well as brilliant. But it seems to end there. Whenever I see Watson or the Captain or Detective Bell getting annoyed I find that amusing. Whenever House did something annoying I just wanted to punch him. Holmes does nothing out of meanness, while House was just mean for the sake of being mean, to everybody. Holmes has a social component that makes him annoying but it stems from his process and is not really meant to be annoying, and which he really does not have all that much control over, while House is just a jackass; unlike Holmes he has the ability to soften the edges of what he does that is annoying, but he choses not to, because, he's just a jackass. He enjoys annoying people and takes perverse pleasure in being annoying, on purpose because he needs to feel superior. In real life, Holmes would get away with his behavior, but I think House would get accidentally nudged down an elevator shaft.


I couldn't agree more. I quit House long ago because he was such a jack ass. The plot lines could not overcome my distaste for House.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I guess I see that. Both have central characters that are annoying as well as brilliant. But it seems to end there. Whenever I see Watson or the Captain or Detective Bell getting annoyed I find that amusing. Whenever House did something annoying I just wanted to punch him. Holmes does nothing out of meanness, while House was just mean for the sake of being mean, to everybody. Holmes has a social component that makes him annoying but it stems from his process and is not really meant to be annoying, and which he really does not have all that much control over, while House is just a jackass; unlike Holmes he has the ability to soften the edges of what he does that is annoying, but he choses not to, because, he's just a jackass. He enjoys annoying people and takes perverse pleasure in being annoying, on purpose because he needs to feel superior. In real life, Holmes would get away with his behavior, but I think House would get accidentally nudged down an elevator shaft.


Which is why we love 'em.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Elementary" will be moved to 10 pm, Sunday March 20, as part of a schedule shuffle discussed in another thread. According to _Deadline Hollywood_ this may not be as bad as it seems:



> ..._Elementary_ attracts the kind of upscale CBS audiences that watch its Sunday lineup. Plus, _Elementary_ is one of CBS' most DVR-ed series, so a time slot is not that crucial to the show's performance. Still, if history is any indication, any established CBS drama series sent to the Sunday 10 PM time period ends its run there, most recently _CSI: Miami_ and _The Mentalist_. _Elementary_ is owned by CBS, it is still relatively young and makes money for the company, so it is likely not destined for a quick death.


The problem will be that during football season many will have to set their timer with a two hour extension to get it on the DVR because of games running much longer than expected.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Well we can hope that next season they put it back onto a week night.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve said:


> [snp]
> 
> OT, but PBS's _Masterpiece Mystery_ is really an embarrassment of riches, IMHO. Morse, Lewis, Wallander, Foyle, Holmes, Poirot, Marple. I think I look forward to those as much (or more) as anything else I watch on TV.


PBS with Australian shows of _Miss Fisher's Murders Mysteries_ and _The Doctor Blake Mysteries _makes me wish we could get all of the worlds English shows instead of being restricted to just USA broadcasts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> PBS with Australian shows of _Miss Fisher's Murders Mysteries_ and _The Doctor Blake Mysteries _makes me wish we could get all of the worlds English shows instead of being restricted to just USA broadcasts.


Acorn TV is a great resource for a lot of those shows. Can't thank *p**hrelin* enough for putting me onto it awhile back. :up:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, but the only player I have that works with it is my computer. So I haven't signed up yet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Need a channel to rebroadcast old British TV shows, instead of all these channels rebroadcasting recently cancel American shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Yeah, but the only player I have that works with it is my computer. So I haven't signed up yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Is my memory as bad as I think it is or do you have an Amazon Fire TV Stick? If so see *Acorn TV on Amazon Fire TV (and Stick)*. I must admit for streaming I now use my Roku 3 for everything as it is hardwired to my network.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I do have both the box and the stick. When I checked 2 weeks ago, Amazon was not one of the devices. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I bought the first 3 seasons of Elementary via Amazon Instant video, since didn't have dvr for last 3 years. But this season I have Tivo and have been recording them, I do not want to deal with padding. So I guess I will buy this season as well, have all seasons in one place.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm a little concerned to see _Elementary_ moved to Sunday. While _The Good Wife_ had its entire run there, and was successful although not exactly a barn burner, it still seems like short shrift by the network. They know this is a slot that makes it difficult to record the show, and they don't seem to be concentrating on whether it is successful or not, just like TGW. Part of this is due to the Shondaland juggernaut on ABC, but it seems like _Elementary_ has now inherited the 'prestige' mantle from TGW. While that is good, and the show is critically acclaimed, it does little for its survival chances.

I am happy they renewed it, but if it stays on Sunday I think there is a good chance it gets its order cut from 22 to 13, or that it gets a half season either in the fall or the spring. Depends on what else is in the quiver, of course, but I do not see _Elementary_ as a 'protected' show, Tiffany network prestige status notwithstanding.


----------

